# Glare Professional Polish



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

The best polish I have discovered so far is Glare Professional Polish.

I have bought it of ebay; though there seems to be alot of distributors.

This product is originally created for the professionals, but now it is available for the "Do it yourself" enthusiasts. 

Glare Professional Polish does not contain wax, silicone, acrylic, teflon or polymers - it is based on Glassplexin that is a chemical that manage to bond chemically to paint. 

Due to the chemical bond, this product will protect your paint much longer than a normal "off the shelf" product. To obtain the correct bonding process, Glare recommend to use one of the paint cleaners (Micro Finish or Zero) before you use the polish. 

The reason for that is that the bonding process is optimized when the polish is applied to fresh paint. 

The use of paintcleaner will be eliminated if you instead use a rubbing compound (since the compound also will provide fresh paint). 

The normal warranty given by the professional on their application by this product is up to three years. 

Protects against loss of gloss, oxidation and UV-rays. One bottle is normally enough for up to three cars. (355ml/12oz. in one bottle)

A great product for mettalic black vehicles.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for that great info buddy:thumb: How many layers did you put on your car please and how did you apply it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chillly said:


> Thanks for that great info buddy:thumb: How many layers did you put on your car please and how did you apply it?


Fancy meeting you here


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I wondered when you would show up Lurking ready to pounce. had your 40 winks i see.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I have used this products, 2 coats of it is like adding another layer of clear, i would ignore the 5 year durabilty hype and use it for what it is, a cheap sealant.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds interesting... ummm, any pictures of the results on a car / cars? Durability tests, comparisons to equivalent products?


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

chillly said:


> Thanks for that great info buddy:thumb: How many layers did you put on your car please and how did you apply it?


The first time I used Glare Professional Polish I washed and clay barred to get a smooth surface and applied twice, buffing with a clean microfibre.

The Glassplexin chemical in the polish really works differently to any other polish / wax I have ever used.

I guess that it works for some and not for others depending on the vehicle manufacturer and the initial paint job / quality of paint in the factor.

My Nissan Pathfinder looks 1 Million dollars. :buffer:

Glare UK can be found at http://www.glareuk.com/


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hmmm, sounds interesting... ummm, any pictures of the results on a car / cars? Durability tests, comparisons to equivalent products?


I am surprised that you have not already tested it dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dennis said:


> I am surprised that you have not already tested it dave


Nope, which is why seeing the results it produces would be interesting... not a huge sealant fan myself, Zaino was one of the few to win me over, and the next sealant trial I will be doing will be C1 and Nanolex...


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Hmmm, sounds interesting... ummm, any pictures of the results on a car / cars? Durability tests, comparisons to equivalent products?


I know it isn't a close-up.........but feeling is believing !!!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, which is why seeing the results it produces would be interesting... not a huge sealant fan myself, Zaino was one of the few to win me over, and the next sealant trial I will be doing will be C1 and Nanolex...


Only teasing dave, ever since using werkstatt many years ago i have got more into sealants, my go to sealants are werkstat or blackfire, i have some wolfs bw to try but if i'm honest i could happily use werkstat acrylic or carnauba only for as long as i detail. my wax collection is collecting dust, i still have pots of dodo waxs in glass jars :lol:


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

First try with Glare UK products, last week.

Procedure :
Regular polishing with Menzerna 85RD3.02 > 85RE5 > Glare MicroFinish (AIO) > Professional Polish (Sealant)










The results :










































IMO : Great wet look, very smooth, reaches the best (Wolfgang, Zaino, Duragloss), otherhand, sheeting and beading are not realy impressive.
Let's see after a while...


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks well but its different technology. The resins don't really make for "beading" - more for sheeting and water-release. Its an okay product, but I didn't really stick with it. The only one I want to try for pig-iron is Glare Zero to see what effect it actually as on a paint surface. Does it really soften for better polishing? Its just too expensive to try on a whim and usually good products get good press across the international forums. 

So other priorities for me for now....


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just picked up some glare today so, I'm anxious to see if it out performs colli 476 as a sealant. I'm in sunny California where folks spend a lot of time in their cars looking cool and vain.

We will see how it gets on.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

So what really is Glare, a coating based on SiO2 like CQuartz / C1? Or is it a sealant with fillers?

Which Glare product exactly has the so called "semi permanent" fillers and can I use it as a direct replacement for SRP and wax over the Glare? I like the idea of fillers on panels that need frequent correction, there is only so much paint.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its as described above, an aio and a sealant. But both "fill", and it builds if you use as a system. For example, when we have used micro, each time we wonder if its going to work, and feel somewhat let down. Add pro over the top and its transformed. But as micro cleans the pores out and replaces them with "glassplexin" it all builds to complete the look.

It will directly replace any aio and sealant/wax combo


----------

